
Goldman Sachs Reaches $3.9B Settlement with Malaysia over 1MDB Corruption Case - adrian_mrd
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/goldman-sachs-reaches-39-billion-settlement-1mdb-corruption-case-1304274
======
mthoms
Good to see, I guess. But I'm so tired of "settlements" where no-one has to
admit guilt or face criminal sanctions.

BTW, The Netflix series "Dirty Money" has an entire episode titled "The Man at
the Top" that provides very good background on this _(almost unbelievable)_
corruption scandal.

------
dhr
If you're interested in the background of this, Billion Dollar Whale by Tom
Wright and Bradley Hope would be a good intro.

An unbelievable amount of corruption on the part of the former Prime Minister
and his family, and enabled by Jho Low and Goldman Sachs.

